# Playing Difficulty Elgar's Second



## gabem (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out if it would be possible for our small orchestra with limited string power and a decent size brass section to be able to play the slow movement or finale of Elgar's Second Symphony. Anybody have any idea?


----------

